# Which Pressure Washer? Plus Snow Foam Q's.....



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

I have got a Stihl Pressure Washer at the moment, it is a superb machine, costing well over £300 5 years ago. 

The thing is, I have just bought my first 911 and want to start using this Snow Foam stuff! I have seen it on YouTube and it looks brilliant! I have bought a Basalt Black 911, the best colour by far but a pig to keep clean, so I think this Snow Foam could be the answer to all my prayers! I could just clean it once a week with it, instead of all the sponging etc all the time!

Which pressure washer is the best one to go for? Which Snow Foam is the best? Where do you get the lance attachment from?

I have searched on the net but I would rather get info from every day people using the product all the time, not some internet site telling me that their's is the best, as I'm sure you can understand :wave:

Thanks guys :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Depends on how much you want to spend I suppose.

My next PW will either be a second hand Hot PW or a Kranzle.

Depending on what you buy depends on who you buy the Gun from.

As for Snow Foam I have used most and now stick to B-H and Raquel's.

I am looking into getting hold of some espuma to try mind.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't know about snow foam being the answer to prayers, I think there's probably at least 20% of it is psychological (fun and looks like it should be doing something). Depending on how dirty you let your car get, you still have to use a mitt to clean it. I'm not saying it is no good, it is obviously a respected tool but it only does so much IMHO.

Re: pressure washers I'm looking at the mo too so will watch responses with interest. Hot/warm would be nice but even second hand seems to be priced for pros. My goal is to get one with a reasonable flow and pressure and hose length and ideally a hose reel, something like the karcher k5.55.


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

What is the Gilmour like? That would be my cheapest and easiest option, but is it as good?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Your cheapest option is the superspray or similar (you sometimes find em in the £1 shops), the gilmour isnt that cheap.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have just bought a Karcher K3 (£200) and AutoBrite HD Lance (£60 inc Foam) and I couldnt rate the two enough to be honest - Although I have seen some people have some problems with the Karchers.
My thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=73822


----------



## st24gazza (Jan 4, 2007)

with the gilmour you dont get as much foam in my experience it doesn,t dwell as long as the foam lance , hence more time to get under and lift the dirt ,pick yourself up a cheap karcher and buy the foam lance, or you could do as matt says and pick yourself up a superspray. hth


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

What model Karcher would I need then and which lance?

Cheers lads!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

please mate, do yourself a favor and don't wash that car with a sponge, use a wash mitt and the two bucket method.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Gilford, is there anything fundamentally wrong with your Stihl?
Is it on its last legs or do you just fancy another new toy/plaything?
Without sounding rude, you don't sound as though you're short of funds, and given you dropped £300 on the Stihl 5 years ago, then it's certainly paid for itself, and owes you nothing.
So, with that said, I think you'd be equally well served by opting for the Kranzle K1150/K1150-T, which you can get from one of our vendor members - AutobriteDirect, along with the Big Daddy/HD lance lance.

If the Stihl has an M22 thread, then like the Kranzle, you could opt for the lance now, and worry about the machine as and when the Stihl pops its clogs.

As for foam - ABD's SSF is good, but the current cream of the crop is the Auto Foam from Bilt Hamber.


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Cheers fella's 

If I can get away with not buying another jet wash that would be good, I'd much rather put the money in the petrol tank and enjoy the new car a bit more than spend on cleaning it, as I'm sure you can imagine 

Its just that I have had it nearly 2 weeks and it looks amazing when its clean, and after seeing the snow foam on youtube, I thought it would be a very easy option to keep the car that way! After reading on here a while I think I'm dreaming slightly, but I still want to go down the snow foam root, it just looks like so much fun!!!!


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

PJS said:


> If the Stihl has an M22 thread, then like the Kranzle, you could opt for the lance now, and worry about the machine as and when the Stihl pops its clogs.
> 
> .


I have just checked and the lance does actually come out of the "gun" on the Stihl, it is a bayonet type connection? Is there anywhere I can e mail a pic to and see if the foam lance will fit?

:lol:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

You should be able to upload a pci here use photobucket it is free to set up and it is great

Save your £1.00 on the superspray it is not going to give you foam 

The Snow foam debate goes on but the things that always come out is the same old 

1) Does not remove all the Grime
2) Bloody good fun !!!!


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's a pic, not the best but I had to take it with my phone 

It looks like the "hobby" lance on the ABD site, but I have e mailed them also just to make sure


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

looks a lavor fitting

i think


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats what I thought, and Mark from ABD agree's 

I'll order the lance and see how I go, £58 is better than a few hundred!

Thanks for all the help lad's!


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

What a site, ended up ordering loads of stuff! lol


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

its very adictive


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Streeto said:


> please mate, do yourself a favor and don't wash that car with a sponge, use a wash mitt and the two bucket method.


I've got a wool wash mitt, and I've just ordered the Meg's Grit Bucket thingy


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

I have just bought a NILFISK ALTO P150, a top piece of kit, really impressed with it. The main reason I bought it was because the lance is on a reel, makes it so much easier.


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

Nilfisk are made in the same factory as Stihl...both top quality machines...


----------

